# .99 cent a pound Boston Butts at Food Depot



## dward51 (Mar 19, 2013)

Just got this in the mail a few minutes ago. Works out to $1.09 after their "plus 10%".  I don't usually shop Food Depot but I may have to this week.  Hard to argue with the price and I have room in the freezer.  Not sure if they are cryovac or store wrapped display packs.

One thing I find funny is in all grocery ads you see "U.S.D.A. Inspected" like it's something special that particular store does with their meat.  Hello..... it's not like they have an option "not" to have it U.S.D.A. inspected for retail sale.













100_3071.JPG



__ dward51
__ Mar 19, 2013


----------



## tservice (Mar 19, 2013)

I would stock up.


----------

